

Ask Anyvite: Did you rename your site to get more press? - andr

TechCrunch's supposed policy of not covering a site unless they cover the launch comes to mind. I'm not saying I disapprove, I'm just wondering.
======
pg
They didn't just rename it. They changed a lot.

It's not true in any case that TC will only cover a site if they cover the
launch.

~~~
andr
Still, you can change a site a lot without renaming it...

------
jawngee
Who cares, anyvite rocks. I've been a hardcore evite user for a long time,
organizing 100+ people events with it.

Not anymore!

------
kingnothing
I don't know what their site used to be, but Anyvite is a pretty cool name.
It's descriptive, short, and easy to spell.

------
ptm
fubar did exactly this to great effect.
[http://www.webguild.org/2008/03/social-networking-report-
hij...](http://www.webguild.org/2008/03/social-networking-report-hijacked-
by.php)

